# FS: 7" disto $50



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

$100

-wont run away from home
-makes breakfast in bed
-can play the trumpet and kazoo
-can "sit" and "stay"
-only wet its bed three times


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenta said:


> $100
> 
> -wont run away from home
> -makes breakfast in bed
> ...


Are there pics of this amazing disto?


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

No, but it looks like your standard disto

distichodus sexfasciatus - Google Search

Available for viewing 5 mins away from lougheed mall!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

FREE FISH BOOK WORTH $100+ WITH PURCHASE

And a high five


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the humor lol? 

Good luck on sale


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!! The sale should close by now, that high five from Kenta should be worth more than that $100


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Youre pretty much getting the fish for free as youre getting an Indodragon 1 or 3 STILL IN SHRINK WRAP!

And yes, eternity, the high give is priceless! Worth more if you dont wash your hand after!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Price drop! $99.99


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Super friday blowout sale!

$99.98


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

good deal! those books are like 100/pc.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

free bump for a funny guy....


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

free high five guys come on


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

BUMPppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Bumpbumpbump


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Will trade for cash. or hikari algea wafers (seriously, but a lot)


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

sorry kenta !! these fish can be real a-holes sometimes [email protected]! 

free bump [email protected]!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

BUMP

free 20g tank and Indodragon book with purchase!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

50% off sale 2 days only

$50! book or 20g tank not included sorry fish only


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still for sale $50


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

needs a good home, is bored in his tank by himself


----------

